# conseil achat iPhone 6S plus, 7S plus 8 plus ?



## hisoka18 (27 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite connaitre votre avis sur l'achat d'un iPhone gamme Plus.
J'ai cru comprendre que le meilleur rapport qualité/prix reste le 7 Plus et je souhaite un iPhone avec un grand écran pour 2-3 ans.
Par exemple, est-ce que le 6S Plus est un achat raisonnable niveau puissance sur les années à venir.. la photo et les jeux m'importent peu.
Je souhaite juste de la réactivité et le système IOS.

Que pensez-vous des iPhones d'occasions (game cash ect) ou même reconditionnées (back market par exemple) ? 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## ibabar (1 Octobre 2017)

Salut,
Je n'ai pas eu de 6s Plus mais un 6 Plus et actuellement un 7 Plus: entre 6 et 7 la différence fut flagrante en terme de réactivité, de vitesse. Quand je l'ai eu un pote m'a fait découvrir l'app Prisma et entre mon 7 Plus et son 6 (je ne sais plus si c'est un 6 ou un 6s?) la rapidité de calcul était ahurissante (divisé par 2 au moins).

J'ai récemment acheté un iPad Mini 4, qui a donc une puce A8 (la même que le 6) or je trouve qu'iOS11 marche correctement mais avec quelques latences. Il est clair qu'iOS12 sera déjà bien à la ramasse et qu'iOS13 sera presque inexploitable.
Chez Apple: 3 ans c'est bien, 4 ça passe encore mais faut être patient...
Le 7 Plus tiendra donc 2 ans, voire 3 
Le 6s sera plus rapidement limité. Mais on ne sait pas ce qu'Apple nous réserve pour la suite. Ils sont à fond dans la réalité virtuelle et l'A11 Bionic (de l'iPhone 8 et X) a clairement été créé pour ça. La transition va naturellement se faire sur les iPad et il faut le temps que les développeurs trouvent des usages et que les consommateurs les adoptent.

Si tu t'en fous de la photo (le double capteur du 7 Plus est clairement bluffant en mode Portrait - et uniquement pour ça) et que ton usage est limité à de la consultation, je pense qu'un 6 Plus fera très bien l'affaire.
En ce sens c'est davantage les opportunités d'achat (et donc les prix) qui feront pencher la balance. En neuf, j'opterais pour un 7 Plus plutôt qu'un 6 Plus, une année d'usage supplémentaire vaut largement plus que 140€ (le delta entre les 2).
D'occasion, un iPhone 7 aura une garantie pour encore 1 an, peu de risque. Pas sûr qu'il y ait de super affaires en reconditionné.
Reste un dernier point entre 6s et 7: la gamme de coloris. Je suis amoureux du noir mat, j'aurais bien aimé essayé le noir de jais si les traces de doigts n'étaient pas aussi visibles. Il y aussi le rouge pour un produit plus original. Le 6s a un gris sidéral très beau mais ces putains d'antennes hideuses et cette bague ignoble autour de l'appareil photo (plus gros sur les 7 et 7 Plus mais que je trouve personnellement mieux intégré).


----------



## hisoka18 (2 Octobre 2017)

Salut, 

Je te remercie pour ta réponse aussi détaillée. 
Donc selon toi, au vu de mon usage le meilleur rapport qualité/prix reste le 7 ou le 7plus si j'ai une utilisation multimédia..
Merci pour les précisions sur les puces, je pense que prendre un iPhone de gamme 6S serait pas rentable au vue de l'écart de prix avec le 7 et 7 plus. 
La réalité virtuelle je ne sais pas si cela va attirer tant que ça et je ne suis pas intéressé, donc le 7 plus me semble très correct pour mon usage. 
La couleur noir de jais m'attire énormément, on voit tant que ça les traces de doigts ? 
Reste le choix entre le 7 et le 7 plus du coup... Niveau batterie c'est la même chose ? 
Je viens d'un s8 donc j'ai peur que le 7 me paraisse petit en écran avec 4,7". 
Niveau garantie pour un iPhone 7, même si je l'achète dans un cash ou en occasion, Apple assure encore la garantie ?


----------



## ibabar (2 Octobre 2017)

hisoka18 a dit:


> le meilleur rapport qualité/prix reste le 7 ou le 7plus si j'ai une utilisation multimédia..


"Multimédia" est un mot fourre-tout qui ne veut pas dire grand-chose 
Disons que la gamme 7 est une bonne brute de puissance (proc A10 Fusion), le 8/X (proc A11 Fusion) va encore plus loin mais cela ne servira que à la réalité virtuelle et aux gros jeux.
Le multimédia est aussi lié à la taille d'écran et un 7 et un 7 Plus seront sensiblement différents. Après ça reste des smartphones: pour moi il est impensable de visionner une vidéo (même YouTube) de plus de 2' sur des écrans aussi petits. Je m'y sens aussi très à l'étroit pour lire un ebook, et carrément impossible pour un PDF ou un magazine.
Si multimédia signifie réseaux sociaux, c'est parfait pour Facebook, Instagram... et ma foi plutôt pas mal (confort de lecture) pour surfer sur Safari (sauf évidemment les nombreuses contraintes liées au surf sur mobile: scripts, pubs mal bloquées, beaucoup de codages qui passent mal ou pas du tout - malgré la disparition de Flash...).



hisoka18 a dit:


> je pense que prendre un iPhone de gamme 6S serait pas rentable au vue de l'écart de prix avec le 7 et 7 plus


Je pense qu'il y a un bon gap au niveau processeur entre le A9 et le A10 Fusion, et pour compléter le tableau le 7 apporte d'autres innovations: taptic engine (bouton home qui n'est plus physique mais simulé par un vibreur: c'est ce qui me manque le plus quand je passe sur mon iPad Mini qui a un bouton home "classique"), étanchéité, écran P3, son stéréo (2HP au lieu de 1) nettement plus puissant...

Le 8 apporte la recharge par induction et le processeur adapté pour la réalité virtuelle (et accessoirement un poids plus lourd, et un dos en verre susceptible de se briser). Point!
Le 8 Plus apporte une fonction Portrait étendue très intéressante pour qui apprécie la photo (le 7 Plus n'apporte lui aussi que le mode Portrait à fond flouté mais qui est bluffant!), ce qui n'est pas ton cas. Par ailleurs, même si c'est mon cas (fan de photo), je ne suis plus prêt à cette concession du poids et de la taille des modèles Plus.



hisoka18 a dit:


> La réalité virtuelle je ne sais pas si cela va attirer tant que ça et je ne suis pas intéressé, donc le 7 plus me semble très correct pour mon usage


Moi non plus mais ça semble être le cheval de bataille de Tim Cook. Le temps que les apps sortent, et surtout que ce ne soient pas que des gadgets, que les devices soient adoptés (iPhone 8/X et surtout leurs successeurs, ainsi que les prochains iPad), il va se passer à grand grand minima 2 ans, donc tu es plus que tranquille avec un iPhone 7.
A noter aussi que cela se fera à marche forcée: on pouvait se dire peu concerné par le streaming ou le cloud mais aujourd'hui c'est une évidence, et pour presque tout le monde.

Perso, je m'apprête à passer d'un 7 Plus à un SE (processeur A9 similaire au 6s), sans aucune crainte pour les 2 ans à venir 



hisoka18 a dit:


> La couleur noir de jais m'attire énormément, on voit tant que ça les traces de doigts ?


Oui, mais c'est une question d'usage: certains ne nettoient jamais leur smartphone, d'autres les manipulent en bouffant un McDo ou un kebab... Globalement ça se salit comme une face avant en verre (éteinte!). Disons que c'est surtout bizarre venant d'un dos alu de la gamme 6/6s/7 qui restaient parfaitement "neutres".

Les réticences à la sortie du 7 concernaient surtout le risque de rayures, voire de micro-fissures (même Apple publiait un disclaimer!). Au final, c'est pas si terrible. A noter aussi que le 7 noir mat (que j'ai) se raye relativement (y compris la face avant en verre), donc l'état au bout de quelques mois n'est pas aussi immaculé que par le passé.
Le noir de jais se patine: il faut le frotter régulièrement sur ses fringues pour virer les traces de doigts et accepter qu'il se micro-raye (se patine) avec le temps.





Avec le recul, j'aurais finalement opté pour celui-ci plutôt que le noir mat, d'autant qu'il a un avantage certain: ce revêtement tient beaucoup beaucoup mieux en main (pas d'effet savonnette comme sur l'alu).
Fais le test en Apple Store: tu prends un alu en main à la verticale, tu dessers légèrement les doigts et l'iPhone va tomber vers le sol... même test avec un noir de jais qui glissera beaucoup moins vite!



hisoka18 a dit:


> Reste le choix entre le 7 et le 7 plus du coup... Niveau batterie c'est la même chose ?


Absolument pas!!!!
Check le fil ici: https://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-7-autonomie-catastrophique.1284977/
Le 7 Plus a clairement une grosse avance sur le 7, à vue de nez je dirais 1,5x



hisoka18 a dit:


> Je viens d'un s8 donc j'ai peur que le 7 me paraisse petit en écran avec 4,7"


La différence 7/7Plus est marquée mais paradoxalement moins qu'entre un SE/7. A toi de les essayer et de te faire ton propre avis.
A noter aussi que l'écran du S8 est 18/9 (plus haut que les 7/7Plus qui sont 16/9): il faut veiller à comparer la largeur plus que la diagonale elle-même 



hisoka18 a dit:


> Niveau garantie pour un iPhone 7, même si je l'achète dans un cash ou en occasion, Apple assure encore la garantie ?


La loi en France est de 2 ans: 1 an par le fournisseur et 1 an par le distributeur. Pour reformuler: tu peux te pointer en Apple Store la première année, pour la seconde année, il faudra t'adresser au revendeur (FNAC par exemple), ce qui peut être plus problématique quand c'est acheté sur internet et qui peut être très problématique pour de l'occasion quand tu n'as pas la facture.
Mais globalement Apple n'est pas chien niveau SAV et sera toujours assez arrangeant, même en Apple Store. On peut aussi arguer du fait que s'il y a une merde, c'est soit au tout-début (défaut de fabrication), soit longtemps après la période de garantie (problème de conception).


----------



## hisoka18 (2 Octobre 2017)

Pour moi multimédia c'est réseaux sociaux, regarder des vidéos youtube ( moins de 3-4'), le multi taches sans ramer .. Je ne suis pas fan du jeux sur smartphone. 


ibabar a dit:


> oi non plus mais ça semble être le cheval de bataille de Tim Cook.


Oui et je trouve ce virage très risqué dans la mesure ou ce n'est pas un argument marketing pour tout le monde. 
En soit la puissance selon moi sur un benchmark n'est pas le plus important, c'est surtout la réactivité et la fluidité à l'usage ( intensif ou non). 


ibabar a dit:


> Mais globalement Apple n'est pas chien niveau SAV


Oui c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre, c'est plutôt rassurant au vu de l'investissement dans leurs produits. 

Concernant la taille de l'écran, oui tout dépend de l'usage, pour ma part j'hésite car comme toi, je suis pas sur d'être prêt à avoir " une brique" dans ma poche pour un mode portrait amélioré. 
C'est surtout la batterie qui m'intéresse et je dois voir si je suis prêt à prendre un plus grand écran pour ça. 



ibabar a dit:


> Perso, je m'apprête à passer d'un 7 Plus à un SE


Haha j'ai eu l'iPhone SE, il est vraiment sympa niveau réactivité, pratique mais si l'écran est compact, c'est surtout la qualité de ce dernier qui m'a fait changer. Je trouve la luminosité assez basse et les couleurs vraiment pas terrible. Sinon ce téléphone est une réussite. La lisibilité sur safari est pas terrible je trouve également, mais ça encore question d'habitude je suppose. 

Le principal doute que j'ai, c'est sur le 6S qui convient à mon usage mais j'ai peur de regretter dans 2 ans de devoir changer car finalement iOS sera trop gourmand pour ce dernier. Comme tu me disais 2-3 ans pour le 7, autant partir sur celui ci quitte à investir un peu plus. 

En tout cas rarement Apple n'a proposé autant de choix dans sa gamme produit.


----------



## ibabar (2 Octobre 2017)

hisoka18 a dit:


> Pour moi multimédia c'est réseaux sociaux, regarder des vidéos youtube ( moins de 3-4'), le multi taches sans ramer ..


Ce sera un peu plus "ample", plus confortable sur un Plus mais sans être non plus renversant: pas sûr qu'une photo Instagram soit sublimée parce qu'elle serait un poil plus grande sur un Plus 
Pour le multi-tâche c'est kif-kif entre 7 et 7 Plus (même processeur).



hisoka18 a dit:


> Concernant la taille de l'écran, oui tout dépend de l'usage, pour ma part j'hésite car comme toi, je suis pas sur d'être prêt à avoir " une brique" dans ma poche pour un mode portrait amélioré.
> C'est surtout la batterie qui m'intéresse et je dois voir si je suis prêt à prendre un plus grand écran pour ça


Tu as tout résumé!
A toi de voir si tu as un usage "hardcore" de ton mobile, si tu peux faire une petite recharge en cours de journée, ou encore si tu as envie de te trimballer une batterie externe. Seul le Plus (malheureusement) permettra d'encaisser une bonne journée complète niveau batterie.



hisoka18 a dit:


> Haha j'ai eu l'iPhone SE, il est vraiment sympa niveau réactivité, pratique mais si l'écran est compact, c'est surtout la qualité de ce dernier qui m'a fait changer. Je trouve la luminosité assez basse et les couleurs vraiment pas terrible


C'est normal, c'est l'écran du 5s... iPhone sorti en 2013, un peu préhistorique niveau informatique.



hisoka18 a dit:


> La lisibilité sur safari est pas terrible je trouve également, mais ça encore question d'habitude je suppose


Tu peux maintenant activer par défaut le mode lecteur dans Safari (qui adapte parfaitement le texte à la taille de l'écran) mais je sais que je vais perdre en agrément 







hisoka18 a dit:


> Le principal doute que j'ai, c'est sur le 6S qui convient à mon usage mais j'ai peur de regretter dans 2 ans de devoir changer car finalement iOS sera trop gourmand pour ce dernier. Comme tu me disais 2-3 ans pour le 7, autant partir sur celui ci quitte à investir un peu plus


Et selon le "tick-tock model" (on innove puis on peaufine et perfectionne sur les séries "s"), le 7 est davantage un 6ss (tout comme finalement le 8 est un 6sss), ce qui constitue le modèle le plus évolué de la gamme 6: pour aller plus loin il faut maintenant basculer sur la nouvelle gamme X (mais il est urgent d'attendre la seconde itération, comme d'habitude chez Apple).


----------



## hisoka18 (2 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est normal, c'est l'écran du 5s... iPhone sorti en 2013, un peu préhistorique niveau informatique.


Et pourtant il est pas si mal que ça vu qu'on est sur un petit format lol! 


ibabar a dit:


> e sera un peu plus "ample", plus confortable sur un Plus mais sans être non plus renversant: pas sûr qu'une photo Instagram soit sublimée parce qu'elle serait un poil plus grande sur un Plus


 Oui c'est pas faux, en gros l'avantage du plus c'est vraiment la batterie et la photo sinon c'est la même chose !  


ibabar a dit:


> Tu peux maintenant activer par défaut le mode lecteur dans Safari (qui adapte parfaitement le texte à la taille de l'écran) mais je sais que je vais perdre en agrément


Merci du tuyau je ne savais pas. 


ibabar a dit:


> Seul le Plus (malheureusement) permettra d'encaisser une bonne journée complète niveau batterie.


Pour moi c'est le gros point faible du 7 et j'ai cru lire que le 8 a moins de batterie


----------



## ibabar (2 Octobre 2017)

hisoka18 a dit:


> Pour moi c'est le gros point faible du 7 et j'ai cru lire que le 8 a moins de batterie


Le 7 (et 7 Plus) a chroniquement des "problèmes" de chauffe (confirmé par un membre du Genius d'un AS, en toute décontraction!). Pas de souci matériel mais bien évidemment chauffe = batterie qui se vide plus vite... Peut-être que ce problème sera endigué sur le 8 qui a troqué l'aluminium pour le verre?

_Ce qui fait chier chez Apple, c'est qu'ils optimisent à chaque fois leur système (processeur et iOS)... et ils en profitent pour gagner de la place sur la batterie pour implémenter d'autres fonctions... perso je préférerais qu'ils gardent la même capacité batterie, ce qui permettrait de gagner de l'autonomie (plutôt que de ne pas en perdre)..._


----------



## Neima82 (4 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir,
je viens d'arriver sur le forum, je suis pas encore équipée Apple mais ça ne serait tarder car je prévois d'acheter un iphone. 
Et en cherchant la bonne affaire je tombe sur cette offre sur le market place de fnac : je peux pas mettre le lien alors je vous le décrit : Iphone 8 plus 64 g argent 5'5 NEUF 689 euro ! Est ce possible ?
Offre alléchante mais je me demande si elle ne l'ai pas un peu trop !
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## lastnero (6 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, j'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu. 

Mais juste une info: l'iphone 6s est un téléphone qui à deux ans. Certes toujours performant. Mais un téléphone qui a maintenant 2 ans vaut-il réellement ce prix la ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (6 Octobre 2017)

Neima82 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> je viens d'arriver sur le forum, je suis pas encore équipée Apple mais ça ne serait tarder car je prévois d'acheter un iphone.
> Et en cherchant la bonne affaire je tombe sur cette offre sur le market place de fnac : je peux pas mettre le lien alors je vous le décrit : Iphone 8 plus 64 g argent 5'5 NEUF 689 euro ! Est ce possible ?
> Offre alléchante mais je me demande si elle ne l'ai pas un peu trop !
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



Bonjour,

L’iPhone 8 Plus démarre à 919€ sur le site d’Apple. 
À 689€, c’est le père Noël ou une arnaque. 

Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## ibabar (6 Octobre 2017)

lastnero a dit:


> Mais juste une info: l'iphone 6s est un téléphone qui à deux ans. Certes toujours performant. Mais un téléphone qui a maintenant 2 ans vaut-il réellement ce prix la ?


Tu es qui pour juger et jauger de la valeur d'un produit?
Il ne vaut pas son prix, il EST à son prix. Ton libre arbitre de consommateur est de l'acheter ou pas.

_Plusieurs cas de figure:_
_ Tu veux un iPhone 6s mais ça t'embête de payer ce prix que tu estimes trop élevé pour un produit de 2 ans _(c'est sûr qu'Apple c'est pas Samsung... le coréen a tellement confiance en ses produits qu'il baisse de moitié le prix de ses flagship 6 mois après la sortie...)_.
Tu peux très bien te tourner vers le reconditionné ou l'occasion.
_ Tu veux un iPhone 7, 8 ou X mais tu n'as le budget, et donc tu estimes que le gap de prix entre un 6s et les plus récents n'est pas suffisant.
Pas de solution à part soit faire l'effort d'acheter plus haut de gamme en estimant que le produit va moins se dévaluer avec le temps _(clairement je pense que c'est le cas entre un 7 qui tiendra bien plus de temps qu'un 6s, plus que l'année qui les sépare)_; soit se reporter sur un produit mieux "placé" en prix (iPhone 6 où on peut faire de super affaires sur des neufs ou reconditionnés, ou encore iPhone SE).
_ Tu compare avec le monde Android, mais on le répète, on compare des choux et des carottes.
Un 6s Plus 128Go est à 749€ sur le site Apple tandis qu'un One Plus 5 128Go _(qui serait plus proche d'un 7 que d'un 6s niveau technologies)_ est à 559€ sur le site officiel (et le 64Go se trouve en promo à 396€). Les 2 sont des smartphones mais avec un système d'exploitation différent: c'est comme de dire que Tesla est cher comparé à des hauts de gamme allemands, mais on compare de l'électrique à du thermique (au mieux de l'hybride), pourtant les 2 sont des voitures permettant de se déplacer...
Rien ne t'empêche d'acheter un Android comme 80% des gens. L'iPhone 6s supporte iOS11 depuis le 19 septembre quand la plupart des Android même récents, même flagship doivent attendre de nombreux mois avant d'avoir Oreo. C'est un choix, c'est une philosophie, ça a un coût.


----------



## Macounette (6 Octobre 2017)

J'ai un 6S Plus depuis environ 2 ans. Il fonctionne très bien, même maintenant sous iOS 11. Il tiendra encore 1 an au moins, sans trop de problèmes, jusqu'à iOS 12. Si tu souhaites garder ton iPhone au-delà de 2 ans, alors je te conseille un modèle le plus récent possible. Le 6S Plus tiendra sans doute très bien la route mais vieillira plus vite qu'un 7 Plus, qui est une année plus jeune.


----------



## effoworld (10 Octobre 2017)

L iPhone 7 Plus pour le budget ou l iphone 8 plus si tu as un budget qui te correspond !
De mon côté je suis sur le 6s que je vais donner à ma compagne et je voulais en plus grand écran piur regarder les films ou trier les photos quand je suis en transport en commun ! 
J hésite entre le 7 et 8 à cause de la qualité photo de la 8 Plus qui fait un joli bond vu de tests ...


----------



## Macounette (10 Octobre 2017)

effoworld a dit:


> J hésite entre le 7 et 8 à cause de la qualité photo de la 8 Plus qui fait un joli bond vu de tests ...


Honnêtement, je pense qu'entre 7 et 8 la différence ne sera pas très marquée, il n'y a qu'à voir les tests... par contre, cela se remarquera entre 6s et 8, ça c'est sûr...


----------



## ibabar (10 Octobre 2017)

effoworld a dit:


> J hésite entre le 7 et 8 à cause de la qualité photo de la 8 Plus qui fait un joli bond vu de tests ...





Macounette a dit:


> Honnêtement, je pense qu'entre 7 et 8 la différence ne sera pas très marquée, il n'y a qu'à voir les tests... par contre, cela se remarquera entre 6s et 8, ça c'est sûr...


Je ne pense pas...
Quand je suis passé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à mon iPhone 7 Plus, les différences ressenties étaient plus que subtiles. Je pense qu'entre le 7 Plus et le 8 Plus, il en est de même.

Si on se concentre en mettant côte à côte des images, on peut déceler des nuances... j'aimerais juste qu'on y adjoigne une 3ème image provenant d'un appareil photo à capteur 1" _(ce qui est relativement petit, plus petit qu'un micro-4/3, plus petit qu'un APS-C, plus petit qu'un full-frame) _et on verra que tous les iPhone font de la bouillie en basse lumière 
C'est un bon bloc-notes en plein jour, mais ça se gâte en intérieur (même bien éclairé) et en soirée, c'est complètement inutile.

La seule différence notable du double capteur de l'iPhone 7 est le mode Portrait et son faux bokeh qui est bluffant quand la lumière (du jour) est suffisante.
La nouvelle évolution de l'iPhone 8 Plus se fait au niveau logiciel avec ce mode Portrait étendu avec des effets studios. Ce sera chouette comme le mode Portrait du 7 Plus. Est-ce que ça justifie l'upgrade? Je ne pense pas... À refaire je ne prendrais sans doute pas le 7 Plus_ (je voulais passer sur un 4.7" et j'ai recraqué pour le Plus en raison de ce double module photo, mais la focale de 56mm est inutilisable 90% du temps, hors ce mode Portrait).
_
J'en arrive d'ailleurs à penser que la voie suivie par Huawei (le second capteur à la même longueur focale mais N&B, ce qui permet en cumulant les 2 d'avoir une image finale plus piquée, plus contrastée). J'espérais qu'Apple aille plus loin que ce simple mode Portrait pour nous offrir une correction logicielle du bruit numérique par triangulation des 2 objectifs... que nenni


----------



## effoworld (11 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Je ne pense pas...
> Quand je suis passé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à mon iPhone 7 Plus, les différences ressenties étaient plus que subtiles. Je pense qu'entre le 7 Plus et le 8 Plus, il en est de même.
> 
> Si on se concentre en mettant côte à côte des images, on peut déceler des nuances... j'aimerais juste qu'on y adjoigne une 3ème image provenant d'un appareil photo à capteur 1" _(ce qui est relativement petit, plus petit qu'un micro-4/3, plus petit qu'un APS-C, plus petit qu'un full-frame) _et on verra que tous les iPhone font de la bouillie en basse lumière
> ...



Merci ! J utilise toujours mon petit appareil reflex à focale fixe ! 
Mais des fois j en prends pas 
et j utilise mon iPhone 6S par exemple dans les soirées avec les amis ou famille ou même des moment d instant de vie de mes enfants 
Mais j aurai aimé améliorer mes instants avec le joli bokeh !
Mais je pense que ces comparatifs sont minimes entre les 2 je pense plus me prendre vers le 7 Plus au prix plus abordable 
Merci de ta réponse


----------



## ibabar (11 Octobre 2017)

effoworld a dit:


> et j utilise mon iPhone 6S par exemple dans les soirées avec les amis ou famille ou même des moment d instant de vie de mes enfants
> Mais j aurai aimé améliorer mes instants avec le joli bokeh !


L’iPhone 7 Plus (et probablement le 8 Plus) est presque inexploitable dans ces conditions (soirée en faible luminosité mais il patine aussi en intérieur malgré un éclairage artificiel « fort »), je parle bien entendu de l’objectif « télé » de 56mm en mode Portrait.
Cela est lié à une ouverture nettement moins grande que le « grand-angle » mais aussi au fait qu’il ne soit pas stabilisé.
De cela découle un temps de pose souvent très long (avec un sujet qui bouge car pense que le shoot est fini) et surtout une bouillie de bruit numérique.

C’est en revanche bluffant avec une « belle » lumière où clairement ça donne le change à un objectif très ouvert de reflex (bon après faut pas être trop exigeant en terme de piqué).


----------



## Macounette (11 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> La nouvelle évolution de l'iPhone 8 Plus se fait au niveau logiciel avec ce mode Portrait étendu avec des effets studios.


C'est juste, tu as raison. J'avais oublié les effets studio du mode portrait étendu, je pensais que cela faisait partie d'iOS 11 (sur les 7 Plus et 8 Plus) et non pas spécifique au 8 Plus...

Par contre, vu la qualité assez désastreuse du 6s Plus en basse lumière, je pense (sans l'avoir vraiment essayé) qu'il y a des réelles améliorations à attendre à ce niveau-là sur le 8 Plus... (tout en restant bien entendu dans le cadre résultant des contraintes d'un tel type d'appareil...)


----------



## ibabar (11 Octobre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> J'avais oublié les effets studio du mode portrait étendu, je pensais que cela faisait partie d'iOS 11 (sur les 7 Plus et 8 Plus) et non pas spécifique au 8 Plus...


Heureusement non, il ne resterait plus beaucoup de motivations d’achat pour le 8, hormis la recharge par induction 
Je ne sais pas si c’est un positionnement marketing d’Apple ou s’il faut réellement la puce A11 Bionic pour de tels calculs?



Macounette a dit:


> Par contre, vu la qualité assez désastreuse du 6s Plus en basse lumière, je pense qu'il y a des réelles améliorations à attendre à ce niveau-là sur le 8 Plus...


J’aimerais partager ton optimisme mais de mon expérience du passage du 6 Plus au 7 Plus, je n’ai pas été subjugué par le bond qualitatif...

Si tu t’intéresses à la photo, tu sais que la contrainte majeure c’est la taille du capteur or dans les smartphones, ça reste ridicule (et pour cause vu le form factor: un capteur plus grand nécessiterait un tirage plus long, c’est à dire une épaisseur bien plus grande pour loger ce tirage).
L’astuce est de jouer sur l’ouverture (un peu amélioré sur le télé du 8 Plus) et/ou sur la montée en ISO et donc la stabilisation (amélioré aussi puisque le télé du 7 Plus ne l’était pas).
Pas sûr que ça suffise, d’où ma réflexion sur le double capteur Huawei en comparaison. Il y a beaucoup à faire niveau logiciel pour nettoyer ce bruit en basse lumière, et Apple n’a pas bossé là-dessus alors qu’elle en a l’est moyens (comme elle nous l’a prouvé sur ces modes Portrait).


----------



## Macounette (11 Octobre 2017)

Certes, certes... l'iPhone n'est "que" l'appareil photo qu'on a toujours sur soi. J'aimerais qu'il soit le meilleur possible, avec comme je le disais plus haut, les contraintes connues (smartphone, capteur, iOS et non pas Android, etc.). En bonnes conditions de luminosité, le 6s Plus est très bien.

Mais à mon avis, il est plus faible que son prédecesseur le 6 Plus (j'ai / ai eu les deux) en basse lumière. Je le considère comme une régression à ce niveau-là, et ose espérer qu'avec les générations 7 et 8 Apple ait corrigé le tir.

Et oui, d'accord avec toi qu'Apple aurait les moyens d'améliorer le bruit en basse lumière (et le piqué aussi, tant qu'on y est).


----------



## NestorK (12 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> J’aimerais partager ton optimisme mais de mon expérience du passage du 6 Plus au 7 Plus, je n’ai pas été subjugué par le bond qualitatif...
> 
> (...) Il y a beaucoup à faire niveau logiciel pour nettoyer ce bruit en basse lumière, et Apple n’a pas bossé là-dessus alors qu’elle en a l’est moyens (comme elle nous l’a prouvé sur ces modes Portrait).


J'ai une expérience un peu différente. J'ai un 6 Plus que j'utilise pour le travail énormément en vidéo et en photo. J'ai aussi un iPad Pro 10 qui embarque donc l'apn de l'iPhone 7. Je trouve le gap notable, vraiment et largement en faveur de l'appareil le plus récent, là ou clairement le 6S de ma compagne m'avait largement déçu.

Enfin, je me trompe peut être, mais il me semble au contraire qu'Apple a travaillé sur le traitement du signal sur ces iPhones 8/X, certainement également pour compenser le fait que la taille des capteurs n'est pas à la hausse. D'ailleurs, en parlant de la partie logicielle, sur les comparatifs que j'ai pu voir, il y a clairement un net progrès en ce qui concerne les photos HDR, qui me semblent enfin vraiment utilisables pour ce qu'elles sont. 

On sait vraiment ce qui sépare le 8+ du X question photo ? Le "téléobjectif" est stabilisé sur le X, pas sur le 8+, il me semble que ça ne se joue qu'à ça ?


----------



## ibabar (12 Octobre 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Le "téléobjectif" est stabilisé sur le X, pas sur le 8+, il me semble que ça ne se joue qu'à ça ?


Au temps pour moi, je pensais naïvement que le télé du 8 Plus était stabilisé: en fait non, on se demande vraiment la motivation d’achat par rapport à un 7 Plus...

Le télé du X, outre sa stabilisation, possède une plus grande ouverture de 2.4 vs 2.8 pour le 8 Plus 
Et bien entendu une caméra frontale nettement améliorée (avec un gap 8/X sans doute similaire à un 5s/8), qui outre FaceID fera le bonheur des narcissiques fan de selfies...
https://phototrend.fr/2017/09/iphone-8-iphone-x-photographie-mobile/

Feed-back intéressant du comparatif entre le mode Portrait (fake-bokeh) d’un iPhone 8 Plus vs un Sony A7 (reconnu comme un APN « de haut vol »). J’aimerais beaucoup trouver un comparatif similaire sur des photos en basse luminosité...
https://www.zeipad.com/blog/2017/9/22/iphone-8-plus-vs-sony-a7


----------



## NestorK (12 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Feed-back intéressant du comparatif entre le mode Portrait (fake-bokeh) d’un iPhone 8 Plus vs un Sony A7 (reconnu comme un APN « de haut vol »). J’aimerais beaucoup trouver un comparatif similaire sur des photos en basse luminosité...
> https://www.zeipad.com/blog/2017/9/22/iphone-8-plus-vs-sony-a7


+1, c'est intéressant, dommage effectivement que les photos soient toutes en pleine lumière, surtout que l'Alpha 7 est un appareil très réputé pour ses incroyables photos en basse lumière.


----------



## ibabar (12 Octobre 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> dommage effectivement que les photos soient toutes en pleine lumière, surtout que l'Alpha 7 est un appareil très réputé pour ses incroyables photos en basse lumière.


Bon après je ne demande l’humiliation d’un smartphone par un APN haut de gamme, mais sur un ensemble de conditions (dont la basse lumière) de savoir si le gap entre un iPhone 8 ou X et un bon bloc-notes de poche (même en focale fixe mais ce sont souvent des capteurs APS-C comme dans le Fuji X70 ou le Ricoh GR, donc biaisé d’avance...) justifie le transport de celui-ci (je pense à des capteurs 1´´ comme le Sony RX100, le Canon G7X, le Pana Lumix LX100...etc).

Car pour la fonction bokeh du mode Portrait, je n’éprouve pas vraiment le besoin d’emporter un reflex avec un objo à grande ouverture tant le résultat à l’iPhone est probant pour de la photo « familiale »

_J’ai trouvé ce comparatif:_
https://www.canon.fr/get-inspired/come-and-see/showcase/comparison-smartphone-vs-camera/
Un peu à charge car commandité par Canon et plus très à jour car comparé à un iPhone 6s


----------



## 1000k (12 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous ;-)

Je me permets d'intervenir car j'aurai besoin d'aide...

Actuellement j'ai un Samsung Galaxy Note 4.
Il a quasiment 2 ans, et il est parti dernièrement en SAV car problème de carte mère (problème connu sur ce tel).
Je vais aller le rechercher. Ils ont changé toute l'électronique, carte mère, carte controleur affichage et carte controleur charge.
Ce téléphone est en très bon état, je suis un maniaque.
Néanmoins, la batterie commence à faiblir, il va falloir penser à la changer, coût environ 39 € pour de l'officielle.

Le Note 4 est un téléphone fantastique techniquement.
Et même si le tel est sorti en 2014, il n'a pas trop à rougir:
- écran amoled "2k"
- processeur encore bien rapide
- 3 Go de RAM
- 32 Go de ROM + SD de 64 Go
- Stylet (je l'utilise essentielement pour faire des copies d'écran précises très rapidement et naviguer sur des sites en version ordi)
- batterie changeable en 30 secondes et pas chère.

Mais il a des defauts aussi:
- le principal est son capteur d'empreinte où il faut glisser son doigt. C'est long, capricieux et peu pratique au final. Mais essentiel pour sécuriser le téléphone' donc je ralle au quotidien à l'utilisation.
- Android... pour ses côtés qui énervent.

Alors du fait du SAV, à part l'écran, je repars sur un téléphone quasi neuf MAIS plus sous garantie dans 1 mois.
Je me pose la question de revendre mon Note 4 et racheter un nouveau téléphone pour repartir sur une garantie de 2 ans.

Et là se pose la question du remplaçant...

Je suis un grand utilisateur de mon téléphone, plusieurs heures par jour.
Mais je ne joue PAS, jamais. Beaucoup d'internet, sinon mails/SMS/facebook/youtube.

L'idée est soit de rester sur une "phablette" qui me sert à tout faire. (Cas avec le Note 4)
Soit un téléphone plus petit 4 à 4,7 pouces + utilisation de ma tablette android chez moi (Qui tient une journée en utilisation internet).

Moment nostalgie:
- A l'inverse de nombreuses personnes jeunes ou même moins jeunes, je ne connais pas Apple pour son Iphone. J'ai un passé informatique assez "chargé":
- Depuis tout petit, 3 ans, j'ai des ordis dans les mains. On récupérait les ordis de mon père quand il le changeait au boulot. J'ai commencé donc sur un Mac classic, un vieux portable Mac en niveau de gris 160, un LC3, puis un achat juste pour la famille: un performa 630 DOS compatible (mon ordi préféré de tous les temps), un performa 7300 (plus sûr du chiffre, l'ancètre de l'iMac).
- puis j'ai basculé sur PC, car on pouvait plus bidouiller les entrailles et ça coutait beaucoup moins cher. Et puis on passait des jours à se prendre la tête à faire marcher un truc qui prenait 5 minutes sur un Mac. Et oui, il faut bien occuper le temps.
- je suis repassé quelques temps sur MAC (macbook et Mac mini).
- Puis sur Linux un peu.
- Puis re PC, que j'ai toujours d'ailleurs. Un i5, premier sorti en 2009, que j'utilise très peu maintenant.

- Pour les téléphones, j'ai été équipé en 2000. Pleins de de téléphones différents. Du Motorola, Ericsson, Nokia bien sur. Du PDA connecté. Nokia communicator (Celui qui s'ouvrait en deux avec un clavier) et du HTC écran tactile sous windows CE (horrible...).
- il y a 10 ans, Apple sort l'iPhone. Un énorme choc pour tout le monde. Des étoiles pleins les yeux, mais pas d'argent dans les poches...
- un an après (environ), Google sort Android. Super, un iPhone moins cher !!!!!!
- je me suis payé donc un HTC Magic. C'était magique...
- Professionnellement, j'ai beaucoup travaillé avec du Blackberry qui pour moi reste le top en terme d'outil de travail pour le mail. Surtout avec des serveurs dédiés dans l'entreprise.
- Android en perso me convenait car on pouvait bidouiller pleins de choses, c'était cool.

Aujourd'hui, je suis devenu surtout un utilisateur lambda.
Ce que je recherche maintenant, c'est une experience simple' performante, stable.
Et iOS reprend en grande partie ce qu'Apple a toujours fait avant.
Certe, si on aime bidouiller, tout changer, c'est frustrant.
Mais quand tu es simple utilisateur, ben le but premier recherché, c'est que ça fonctionne correctement et de façon simple.
Je suis persuadé qu'iOS et Apple a toujours été en avance (de beaucoup) pour ça.

Lors de l'achat du Note 4, j'ai beaucoup hésité entre le Note 4 et le 6s plus.
J'avais retenu le Note 4 car deux fois moins cher que le 6s Plus 64 Go.

Aujourd'hui, je me repose la question de basculer sur un iPhone.

Pendant le SAV, on m'a prété un iPhone 4s 16 Go.
Il est sous iOS 9, alors ça rame pas mal. Et la batterie est bien vieille...
Mais ça me permet de me faire une idée précise d'iOS avec une utilisation au quotidien.

Quelques problèmes:
- le plus important, pas de PushMail avec Gmail.
- L'appli calendrier qui est pas super par rapport à Android.
- La batterie... mais elle est vieille.
- Sauf erreur, il faut un ordi quand on a un iphone pour mettre de la musique dessus.
- Pas de carte SD.
- Batterie très difficile à changer.

A noter que j'ai une montre connectée depuis deux ans. Une Pebble Time Steel.
Il manque des fonctions sur iphone, mais ça fonctionne.

Désolé pour tout cet immense pavé...
Nous arrivons sur la réflexion du futur achat:
- L'iPhone 10 est magnifique, mais 1150€ dans un téléphone, non.
- Si je pars sur un petit téléphone + ma tablette quand je suis chez moi, je pense à l'iPhone SE. Solution la plus économique. Mais j'ai peur qu'il se fasse assez vite dépasser... Faut-il attendre mars 2018 pour l'annonce d'un remplaçant du SE ?
- Si je pars sur un petit téléphone + ma tablette. Il y a le 6s ou le 7 ou le 8. Peut-être le juste milieu serait le 7 ? Le 6s me parait trop dépassé. Le 8 est bien mais est plus cher.
- pour le format petite taille, c'est surtout la batterie qui me fait peur...
- Si je pars sur un "Plus", entre le 6s plus, le 7 plus et le 8 plus, je me disai aussi que le juste choix pourrait être le 7 plus. Mais les prix sont vraiment élevés !!!!!! Et ça reste du 5,5 pouces dans un téléphone plus grand que le Note 4.

Bref, l'achat raison serait le SE ou mieux le futur SE si il y en a un !!!!! Je peux arriver à survivre avec le 4s jusqu'en Mars.

L'achat passion, c'est clairement l'iphone 10.

Entre les deux, je ne sais pas...

Vos avis sont les bienvenues !!!!

Merci.


----------



## NestorK (12 Octobre 2017)

Trois petites choses :

- Le push avec Gmail, tu l'as avec tous les clients mails, sauf... Mail.app, le client par défaut (dont je suis personnellement vraiment pas fan). Perso, j'aime beaucoup Outlook (et oui) et aucun problème pour recevoir mes mails Gmail en push.

- Idem pour le calendrier. Je n'aime pas beaucoup l'app par défaut, mais il y en a d'autres, d'excellentes d'ailleurs, sur l'app store.

- Enfin, la musique, perso j'ai un abo iTunes Match, je ne passe plus par l'ordinateur pour charger ma musique depuis le lancement du service en 2012. Pas hors de prix d'ailleurs, chose assez rare chez Apple (25 euros l'année). 

Pour le choix du téléphone, c'est difficile à dire.

Je suis sur un 6 Plus qui commence vraiment à tirer la langue et je vais partir sur un iPhone X. Si mon frein était le budget, je partirais sans hésitation sur un iPhone 7 Plus sur Leboncoin et sous garantie. On en trouve pas mal, selon les tailles, à des tarifs assez honnêtes (aux alentours de 500 euros par exemple).

Le SE, pour moi c'est non : l'écran est bien trop petit. Mais là encore, c'est affaire d'usage et de sensibilité. Reste que je serais pas emballé d'investir dans des specs d'iPhone 6S (3D touch en moins) en 2018.


----------



## 1000k (12 Octobre 2017)

- Pour le push, si j'ai bien compris, quand on utilise autre chose que Mail, l'intéraction entre applis ne fonctionne pas.

- Pour le calendrier, à tester...

- Pour itunes Match, est-ce qu'on peut ajouter de la muisque sur l'iphone sans ordi, donc sans itunes ? (Par exemple, avec une clé lightning avec des MP3 ou des films dessus qu'on peut copier directement dans la mémoire du téléphone.)

Merci pour les avis sur les téléphones.
La grande inconnu finalement, c'est est-ce qu'Apple va sortir un nouveau SE en 2018 avec les specs du 7 ou même du 8 (soyons fous) ???
Pour l'écran, oui c'est vrai que c'est pas bien grand 4 pouces. Mais là je suis sur 3,5 pouces, je ne suis pas encore mort. Mais j'utilise la tablette à la maison.


----------



## 1000k (12 Octobre 2017)

C'est vrai que le SE face au Note 4, ça fait limite peur...

https://i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/137283-image/Samsung-Galaxy-Note-4-vs-iPhone-5S.jpg


----------



## NestorK (12 Octobre 2017)

- Le push Gmail est dispo partout sauf avec le client mail d'Apple.

- Au passage, pour le calendrier, j'aime beaucoup celui de Google, qui est le même que celui qu'on trouve sur Android.

- Pour ajouter de la musique sur iTunes Match, il faut iTunes et un ordinateur. La synchro avec Match est automatique à chaque nouvel ajout dans ta bibliothèque musical. On ne peut pas ajouter de la musique sur un iPhone en loose avec une clé ou directement connecté en usb sur une ordinateur sans passer par iTunes sur lequel est synchronisé l'iPhone ; ça a toujours été comme ça malheureusement, du temps de l'iPod déjà. J'en ai fait mon deuil... 

- Pour le SE, il s'est murmuré qu'il y aurait une mise à jour. Si t'as le courage d'attendre que ça se réalise (ou non).


----------



## 1000k (12 Octobre 2017)

- Pour le push, si j'ai bien compris, quand on utilise autre chose que Mail, l'intéraction entre applis ne fonctionne pas.

- c'est vrai que le calandrier Google est très bien.

- j'ai un ipod, je ne sais plus le modèle, petit, carré, avec un écran couleur et une roulette tactile. J'avais mis une petite appli en .exe dessus qui me permettait de mettre directement des mp3 dessus depuis un pc. Très pratique.

- Pour le SE, ça ne me dérange pas vraiment d'attendre.


----------



## NestorK (12 Octobre 2017)

1000k a dit:


> - Pour le push, si j'ai bien compris, quand on utilise autre chose que Mail, l'intéraction entre applis ne fonctionne pas.


Je ne comprends pas question.

Tu parles d’absence de push avec Gmail à raison, je te précise que le push avec Gmail fonctionne bel et bien mais qu’il faut juste ne pas passer par l’app Mail par défaut ; du coup je ne comprends le rapport avec ta question à base "d'interaction" (?) "qui ne fonctionne pas quand on passe par autre chose que mail" (?). 

Qu'est-ce que tu entends par interactions ? Et quel est le rapport avec le push ou avec ce que je t'aurais laissé sous entendre ? Car moi, tout ce que j'ai voulu dire, c'est : du push avec Gmail sur iPhone, c'est pas un soucis.


----------



## 1000k (12 Octobre 2017)

Pardon, mon explication était trop vague.
Pour moi, l'interaction entre applis, c'est par exemple si dans l'appli photo je veux envoyer une photo par mail, je clique sur partager et je choisi mail.
J'ai lu qu'on ne pouvais sélectionner que le client mail Apple.
Si c'est le cas, on peut avoir le push mail avec l'appli Gmail, mais on perd les interactions des applis Apple vers le client mail.

Je ne sais pas si je suis plus clair, désolé...


----------



## NestorK (12 Octobre 2017)

1000k a dit:


> Pardon, mon explication était trop vague.
> Pour moi, l'interaction entre applis, c'est par exemple si dans l'appli photo je veux envoyer une photo par mail, je clique sur partager et je choisi mail.
> J'ai lu qu'on ne pouvais sélectionner que le client mail Apple.
> Si c'est le cas, on peut avoir le push mail avec l'appli Gmail, mais on perd les interactions des applis Apple vers le client mail.
> ...


Alors, pas de soucis, tu peux faire ça avec n'importe quel client mail sérieux. Je le fais sans arrêt avec Outlook, c'est aussi le cas avec Spark, Gmail, Yahoo, j'en passe : la liste est longue. Il suffit d'autoriser le client mail que tu souhaites utiliser à squatter ton menu de partage, ce qui est un jeu d'enfant. Et tu es bon. 

Pour envoyer une photo, tu cliques sur partager comme d'habitude et tu choisis ton client mail, peu importe que ce soit Mail ou un autre.


----------



## 1000k (12 Octobre 2017)

A ben c'est royal ça !!!!

C'est depuis iOS combien que c'est devenu possible ?

J'ai récupéré mon Note 4 réparé (ils ont quasi tout changé, l'écran, le châssis et toute la carte mère), j'ai un téléphone tout neuf quoi .

Mais ça n'empêche pas que je veuille repartir sur une garantie de deux ans...

Le questionnement reste le même.
Mais c'est vrai que l'écran 3,5 pouces de l'iPhone 4s face au 5,7 pouces du Note 4.
C'est un sacré choc.

Du coup le SE... ça risque d'être vraiment petit !!!! Il faut vraiment la tablette en plus.


----------



## ibabar (12 Octobre 2017)

1000k a dit:


> J'ai récupéré mon Note 4 réparé (ils ont quasi tout changé


Sauf l'OS malheureusement 



1000k a dit:


> Du coup le SE... ça risque d'être vraiment petit !!!! Il faut vraiment la tablette en plus


Je viens de troquer mon 7 Plus depuis 2j pour... un SE (en complément d'un iPad Mini 4).
Il y a des pertes et des gains, forcément. On s'habitue vite à certaines gymnastiques... je voulais un iPhone utilisable à une seule main et je me surprends souvent à chopper le SE à 2 mains!
En tout cas, la taille parfaite pour une main c'est clairement le 3.5": même avec le 4" on sent que certaines zones ne sont pas totalement confortables à atteindre.
Ne me reste plus qu'à revendre mon 7 Plus...


----------



## 1000k (12 Octobre 2017)

En fait, ce que je trouve le plus dur avec le 4s, c'est la taille du clavier.
C'est finalement le plus handicapant je trouve...

Mais c'est vrai que pouvoir tenir facilement le téléphone d'une main, c'est très apreciable.

Il est encore sous garantie le 7 plus ? Il est de quel couleur et en quel état ?
Ça peut m'intéresser ou pas...


----------



## ibabar (12 Octobre 2017)

1000k a dit:


> En fait, ce que je trouve le plus dur avec le 4s, c'est la taille du clavier.
> C'est finalement le plus handicapant je trouve...


Oui et non...
C'est effectivement assez compliqué en l'état, avec la sensation de taper avec des gants de boxe...
A l'époque j'utilisais mon 4 en mode paysage et c'était confortable avec 2 pouces.

A présent j'utilise mon SE avec l'excellent clavier glissant Gboard (il y en a d'autres: tape "swype" dans le Store):
_ Avec le 7 Plus, je tenais l'iPhone dans une main et je glissais mon index de l'autre main: c'est bluffant de précision (notamment dans la "correction" des mots).
_ Avec le SE, je le tiens directement au creux de la main et je glisse le pouce de la même main.
_ Le gros avantage de ce clavier est qu'on peut facilement changer la langue, et la reconnaissance fonctionne bien (j'utilise souvent l'espagnol, rarement l'anglais). Le seul petit défaut est qu'il faut switcher manuellement entre les langues (ce serait top s'il pouvait détecter en fonction du mot tapé la langue employée).







1000k a dit:


> Il est encore sous garantie le 7 plus ? Il est de quel couleur et en quel état ?
> Ça peut m'intéresser ou pas...


Je t'ai envoyé un MP


----------



## 1000k (12 Octobre 2017)

Le mode paysage, à part parfois pour les vidéos, je suis un peu allergique.
Je suis quasi tout le temps avec le verrou rotation.
Mais une habitude ça se change...


----------



## effoworld (13 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Oui et non...
> C'est effectivement assez compliqué en l'état, avec la sensation de taper avec des gants de boxe...
> A l'époque j'utilisais mon 4 en mode paysage et c'était confortable avec 2 pouces.
> 
> ...



Mp moi si il n est pas vendu 
Cordialement


----------



## 1000k (18 Octobre 2017)

Alors des suites de ma réflexion, le SE sera vraiment trop petit !

Il faudrait partir sur un "plus" pour avoir une utilisation similaire au Note 4. Il n'y a que 0,2 pouces de différence. Par contre, les "plus sont plus grand en taille totale que le Note 4, dommage.
Reste le prix très très élevé !!!!!! Surtout que je pense que le mieux est de prendre un 8 plus pour être tranquille niveau puissance processeur.
Et la recharge sans-fil, l'avenir pour moi, d'ailleurs je pense que dans quelques années, le port lightning disparaitera comme la prise jack...


----------



## hisoka18 (27 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite connaitre votre avis sur l'achat d'un iPhone gamme Plus.
J'ai cru comprendre que le meilleur rapport qualité/prix reste le 7 Plus et je souhaite un iPhone avec un grand écran pour 2-3 ans.
Par exemple, est-ce que le 6S Plus est un achat raisonnable niveau puissance sur les années à venir.. la photo et les jeux m'importent peu.
Je souhaite juste de la réactivité et le système IOS.

Que pensez-vous des iPhones d'occasions (game cash ect) ou même reconditionnées (back market par exemple) ? 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## ibabar (1 Octobre 2017)

Salut,
Je n'ai pas eu de 6s Plus mais un 6 Plus et actuellement un 7 Plus: entre 6 et 7 la différence fut flagrante en terme de réactivité, de vitesse. Quand je l'ai eu un pote m'a fait découvrir l'app Prisma et entre mon 7 Plus et son 6 (je ne sais plus si c'est un 6 ou un 6s?) la rapidité de calcul était ahurissante (divisé par 2 au moins).

J'ai récemment acheté un iPad Mini 4, qui a donc une puce A8 (la même que le 6) or je trouve qu'iOS11 marche correctement mais avec quelques latences. Il est clair qu'iOS12 sera déjà bien à la ramasse et qu'iOS13 sera presque inexploitable.
Chez Apple: 3 ans c'est bien, 4 ça passe encore mais faut être patient...
Le 7 Plus tiendra donc 2 ans, voire 3 
Le 6s sera plus rapidement limité. Mais on ne sait pas ce qu'Apple nous réserve pour la suite. Ils sont à fond dans la réalité virtuelle et l'A11 Bionic (de l'iPhone 8 et X) a clairement été créé pour ça. La transition va naturellement se faire sur les iPad et il faut le temps que les développeurs trouvent des usages et que les consommateurs les adoptent.

Si tu t'en fous de la photo (le double capteur du 7 Plus est clairement bluffant en mode Portrait - et uniquement pour ça) et que ton usage est limité à de la consultation, je pense qu'un 6 Plus fera très bien l'affaire.
En ce sens c'est davantage les opportunités d'achat (et donc les prix) qui feront pencher la balance. En neuf, j'opterais pour un 7 Plus plutôt qu'un 6 Plus, une année d'usage supplémentaire vaut largement plus que 140€ (le delta entre les 2).
D'occasion, un iPhone 7 aura une garantie pour encore 1 an, peu de risque. Pas sûr qu'il y ait de super affaires en reconditionné.
Reste un dernier point entre 6s et 7: la gamme de coloris. Je suis amoureux du noir mat, j'aurais bien aimé essayé le noir de jais si les traces de doigts n'étaient pas aussi visibles. Il y aussi le rouge pour un produit plus original. Le 6s a un gris sidéral très beau mais ces putains d'antennes hideuses et cette bague ignoble autour de l'appareil photo (plus gros sur les 7 et 7 Plus mais que je trouve personnellement mieux intégré).


----------



## hisoka18 (2 Octobre 2017)

Salut, 

Je te remercie pour ta réponse aussi détaillée. 
Donc selon toi, au vu de mon usage le meilleur rapport qualité/prix reste le 7 ou le 7plus si j'ai une utilisation multimédia..
Merci pour les précisions sur les puces, je pense que prendre un iPhone de gamme 6S serait pas rentable au vue de l'écart de prix avec le 7 et 7 plus. 
La réalité virtuelle je ne sais pas si cela va attirer tant que ça et je ne suis pas intéressé, donc le 7 plus me semble très correct pour mon usage. 
La couleur noir de jais m'attire énormément, on voit tant que ça les traces de doigts ? 
Reste le choix entre le 7 et le 7 plus du coup... Niveau batterie c'est la même chose ? 
Je viens d'un s8 donc j'ai peur que le 7 me paraisse petit en écran avec 4,7". 
Niveau garantie pour un iPhone 7, même si je l'achète dans un cash ou en occasion, Apple assure encore la garantie ?


----------



## ibabar (2 Octobre 2017)

hisoka18 a dit:


> le meilleur rapport qualité/prix reste le 7 ou le 7plus si j'ai une utilisation multimédia..


"Multimédia" est un mot fourre-tout qui ne veut pas dire grand-chose 
Disons que la gamme 7 est une bonne brute de puissance (proc A10 Fusion), le 8/X (proc A11 Fusion) va encore plus loin mais cela ne servira que à la réalité virtuelle et aux gros jeux.
Le multimédia est aussi lié à la taille d'écran et un 7 et un 7 Plus seront sensiblement différents. Après ça reste des smartphones: pour moi il est impensable de visionner une vidéo (même YouTube) de plus de 2' sur des écrans aussi petits. Je m'y sens aussi très à l'étroit pour lire un ebook, et carrément impossible pour un PDF ou un magazine.
Si multimédia signifie réseaux sociaux, c'est parfait pour Facebook, Instagram... et ma foi plutôt pas mal (confort de lecture) pour surfer sur Safari (sauf évidemment les nombreuses contraintes liées au surf sur mobile: scripts, pubs mal bloquées, beaucoup de codages qui passent mal ou pas du tout - malgré la disparition de Flash...).



hisoka18 a dit:


> je pense que prendre un iPhone de gamme 6S serait pas rentable au vue de l'écart de prix avec le 7 et 7 plus


Je pense qu'il y a un bon gap au niveau processeur entre le A9 et le A10 Fusion, et pour compléter le tableau le 7 apporte d'autres innovations: taptic engine (bouton home qui n'est plus physique mais simulé par un vibreur: c'est ce qui me manque le plus quand je passe sur mon iPad Mini qui a un bouton home "classique"), étanchéité, écran P3, son stéréo (2HP au lieu de 1) nettement plus puissant...

Le 8 apporte la recharge par induction et le processeur adapté pour la réalité virtuelle (et accessoirement un poids plus lourd, et un dos en verre susceptible de se briser). Point!
Le 8 Plus apporte une fonction Portrait étendue très intéressante pour qui apprécie la photo (le 7 Plus n'apporte lui aussi que le mode Portrait à fond flouté mais qui est bluffant!), ce qui n'est pas ton cas. Par ailleurs, même si c'est mon cas (fan de photo), je ne suis plus prêt à cette concession du poids et de la taille des modèles Plus.



hisoka18 a dit:


> La réalité virtuelle je ne sais pas si cela va attirer tant que ça et je ne suis pas intéressé, donc le 7 plus me semble très correct pour mon usage


Moi non plus mais ça semble être le cheval de bataille de Tim Cook. Le temps que les apps sortent, et surtout que ce ne soient pas que des gadgets, que les devices soient adoptés (iPhone 8/X et surtout leurs successeurs, ainsi que les prochains iPad), il va se passer à grand grand minima 2 ans, donc tu es plus que tranquille avec un iPhone 7.
A noter aussi que cela se fera à marche forcée: on pouvait se dire peu concerné par le streaming ou le cloud mais aujourd'hui c'est une évidence, et pour presque tout le monde.

Perso, je m'apprête à passer d'un 7 Plus à un SE (processeur A9 similaire au 6s), sans aucune crainte pour les 2 ans à venir 



hisoka18 a dit:


> La couleur noir de jais m'attire énormément, on voit tant que ça les traces de doigts ?


Oui, mais c'est une question d'usage: certains ne nettoient jamais leur smartphone, d'autres les manipulent en bouffant un McDo ou un kebab... Globalement ça se salit comme une face avant en verre (éteinte!). Disons que c'est surtout bizarre venant d'un dos alu de la gamme 6/6s/7 qui restaient parfaitement "neutres".

Les réticences à la sortie du 7 concernaient surtout le risque de rayures, voire de micro-fissures (même Apple publiait un disclaimer!). Au final, c'est pas si terrible. A noter aussi que le 7 noir mat (que j'ai) se raye relativement (y compris la face avant en verre), donc l'état au bout de quelques mois n'est pas aussi immaculé que par le passé.
Le noir de jais se patine: il faut le frotter régulièrement sur ses fringues pour virer les traces de doigts et accepter qu'il se micro-raye (se patine) avec le temps.





Avec le recul, j'aurais finalement opté pour celui-ci plutôt que le noir mat, d'autant qu'il a un avantage certain: ce revêtement tient beaucoup beaucoup mieux en main (pas d'effet savonnette comme sur l'alu).
Fais le test en Apple Store: tu prends un alu en main à la verticale, tu dessers légèrement les doigts et l'iPhone va tomber vers le sol... même test avec un noir de jais qui glissera beaucoup moins vite!



hisoka18 a dit:


> Reste le choix entre le 7 et le 7 plus du coup... Niveau batterie c'est la même chose ?


Absolument pas!!!!
Check le fil ici: https://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-7-autonomie-catastrophique.1284977/
Le 7 Plus a clairement une grosse avance sur le 7, à vue de nez je dirais 1,5x



hisoka18 a dit:


> Je viens d'un s8 donc j'ai peur que le 7 me paraisse petit en écran avec 4,7"


La différence 7/7Plus est marquée mais paradoxalement moins qu'entre un SE/7. A toi de les essayer et de te faire ton propre avis.
A noter aussi que l'écran du S8 est 18/9 (plus haut que les 7/7Plus qui sont 16/9): il faut veiller à comparer la largeur plus que la diagonale elle-même 



hisoka18 a dit:


> Niveau garantie pour un iPhone 7, même si je l'achète dans un cash ou en occasion, Apple assure encore la garantie ?


La loi en France est de 2 ans: 1 an par le fournisseur et 1 an par le distributeur. Pour reformuler: tu peux te pointer en Apple Store la première année, pour la seconde année, il faudra t'adresser au revendeur (FNAC par exemple), ce qui peut être plus problématique quand c'est acheté sur internet et qui peut être très problématique pour de l'occasion quand tu n'as pas la facture.
Mais globalement Apple n'est pas chien niveau SAV et sera toujours assez arrangeant, même en Apple Store. On peut aussi arguer du fait que s'il y a une merde, c'est soit au tout-début (défaut de fabrication), soit longtemps après la période de garantie (problème de conception).


----------



## hisoka18 (2 Octobre 2017)

Pour moi multimédia c'est réseaux sociaux, regarder des vidéos youtube ( moins de 3-4'), le multi taches sans ramer .. Je ne suis pas fan du jeux sur smartphone. 


ibabar a dit:


> oi non plus mais ça semble être le cheval de bataille de Tim Cook.


Oui et je trouve ce virage très risqué dans la mesure ou ce n'est pas un argument marketing pour tout le monde. 
En soit la puissance selon moi sur un benchmark n'est pas le plus important, c'est surtout la réactivité et la fluidité à l'usage ( intensif ou non). 


ibabar a dit:


> Mais globalement Apple n'est pas chien niveau SAV


Oui c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre, c'est plutôt rassurant au vu de l'investissement dans leurs produits. 

Concernant la taille de l'écran, oui tout dépend de l'usage, pour ma part j'hésite car comme toi, je suis pas sur d'être prêt à avoir " une brique" dans ma poche pour un mode portrait amélioré. 
C'est surtout la batterie qui m'intéresse et je dois voir si je suis prêt à prendre un plus grand écran pour ça. 



ibabar a dit:


> Perso, je m'apprête à passer d'un 7 Plus à un SE


Haha j'ai eu l'iPhone SE, il est vraiment sympa niveau réactivité, pratique mais si l'écran est compact, c'est surtout la qualité de ce dernier qui m'a fait changer. Je trouve la luminosité assez basse et les couleurs vraiment pas terrible. Sinon ce téléphone est une réussite. La lisibilité sur safari est pas terrible je trouve également, mais ça encore question d'habitude je suppose. 

Le principal doute que j'ai, c'est sur le 6S qui convient à mon usage mais j'ai peur de regretter dans 2 ans de devoir changer car finalement iOS sera trop gourmand pour ce dernier. Comme tu me disais 2-3 ans pour le 7, autant partir sur celui ci quitte à investir un peu plus. 

En tout cas rarement Apple n'a proposé autant de choix dans sa gamme produit.


----------



## ibabar (2 Octobre 2017)

hisoka18 a dit:


> Pour moi multimédia c'est réseaux sociaux, regarder des vidéos youtube ( moins de 3-4'), le multi taches sans ramer ..


Ce sera un peu plus "ample", plus confortable sur un Plus mais sans être non plus renversant: pas sûr qu'une photo Instagram soit sublimée parce qu'elle serait un poil plus grande sur un Plus 
Pour le multi-tâche c'est kif-kif entre 7 et 7 Plus (même processeur).



hisoka18 a dit:


> Concernant la taille de l'écran, oui tout dépend de l'usage, pour ma part j'hésite car comme toi, je suis pas sur d'être prêt à avoir " une brique" dans ma poche pour un mode portrait amélioré.
> C'est surtout la batterie qui m'intéresse et je dois voir si je suis prêt à prendre un plus grand écran pour ça


Tu as tout résumé!
A toi de voir si tu as un usage "hardcore" de ton mobile, si tu peux faire une petite recharge en cours de journée, ou encore si tu as envie de te trimballer une batterie externe. Seul le Plus (malheureusement) permettra d'encaisser une bonne journée complète niveau batterie.



hisoka18 a dit:


> Haha j'ai eu l'iPhone SE, il est vraiment sympa niveau réactivité, pratique mais si l'écran est compact, c'est surtout la qualité de ce dernier qui m'a fait changer. Je trouve la luminosité assez basse et les couleurs vraiment pas terrible


C'est normal, c'est l'écran du 5s... iPhone sorti en 2013, un peu préhistorique niveau informatique.



hisoka18 a dit:


> La lisibilité sur safari est pas terrible je trouve également, mais ça encore question d'habitude je suppose


Tu peux maintenant activer par défaut le mode lecteur dans Safari (qui adapte parfaitement le texte à la taille de l'écran) mais je sais que je vais perdre en agrément 







hisoka18 a dit:


> Le principal doute que j'ai, c'est sur le 6S qui convient à mon usage mais j'ai peur de regretter dans 2 ans de devoir changer car finalement iOS sera trop gourmand pour ce dernier. Comme tu me disais 2-3 ans pour le 7, autant partir sur celui ci quitte à investir un peu plus


Et selon le "tick-tock model" (on innove puis on peaufine et perfectionne sur les séries "s"), le 7 est davantage un 6ss (tout comme finalement le 8 est un 6sss), ce qui constitue le modèle le plus évolué de la gamme 6: pour aller plus loin il faut maintenant basculer sur la nouvelle gamme X (mais il est urgent d'attendre la seconde itération, comme d'habitude chez Apple).


----------



## hisoka18 (2 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est normal, c'est l'écran du 5s... iPhone sorti en 2013, un peu préhistorique niveau informatique.


Et pourtant il est pas si mal que ça vu qu'on est sur un petit format lol! 


ibabar a dit:


> e sera un peu plus "ample", plus confortable sur un Plus mais sans être non plus renversant: pas sûr qu'une photo Instagram soit sublimée parce qu'elle serait un poil plus grande sur un Plus


 Oui c'est pas faux, en gros l'avantage du plus c'est vraiment la batterie et la photo sinon c'est la même chose !  


ibabar a dit:


> Tu peux maintenant activer par défaut le mode lecteur dans Safari (qui adapte parfaitement le texte à la taille de l'écran) mais je sais que je vais perdre en agrément


Merci du tuyau je ne savais pas. 


ibabar a dit:


> Seul le Plus (malheureusement) permettra d'encaisser une bonne journée complète niveau batterie.


Pour moi c'est le gros point faible du 7 et j'ai cru lire que le 8 a moins de batterie


----------



## ibabar (2 Octobre 2017)

hisoka18 a dit:


> Pour moi c'est le gros point faible du 7 et j'ai cru lire que le 8 a moins de batterie


Le 7 (et 7 Plus) a chroniquement des "problèmes" de chauffe (confirmé par un membre du Genius d'un AS, en toute décontraction!). Pas de souci matériel mais bien évidemment chauffe = batterie qui se vide plus vite... Peut-être que ce problème sera endigué sur le 8 qui a troqué l'aluminium pour le verre?

_Ce qui fait chier chez Apple, c'est qu'ils optimisent à chaque fois leur système (processeur et iOS)... et ils en profitent pour gagner de la place sur la batterie pour implémenter d'autres fonctions... perso je préférerais qu'ils gardent la même capacité batterie, ce qui permettrait de gagner de l'autonomie (plutôt que de ne pas en perdre)..._


----------



## Neima82 (4 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir,
je viens d'arriver sur le forum, je suis pas encore équipée Apple mais ça ne serait tarder car je prévois d'acheter un iphone. 
Et en cherchant la bonne affaire je tombe sur cette offre sur le market place de fnac : je peux pas mettre le lien alors je vous le décrit : Iphone 8 plus 64 g argent 5'5 NEUF 689 euro ! Est ce possible ?
Offre alléchante mais je me demande si elle ne l'ai pas un peu trop !
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## lastnero (6 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, j'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu. 

Mais juste une info: l'iphone 6s est un téléphone qui à deux ans. Certes toujours performant. Mais un téléphone qui a maintenant 2 ans vaut-il réellement ce prix la ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (6 Octobre 2017)

Neima82 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> je viens d'arriver sur le forum, je suis pas encore équipée Apple mais ça ne serait tarder car je prévois d'acheter un iphone.
> Et en cherchant la bonne affaire je tombe sur cette offre sur le market place de fnac : je peux pas mettre le lien alors je vous le décrit : Iphone 8 plus 64 g argent 5'5 NEUF 689 euro ! Est ce possible ?
> Offre alléchante mais je me demande si elle ne l'ai pas un peu trop !
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



Bonjour,

L’iPhone 8 Plus démarre à 919€ sur le site d’Apple. 
À 689€, c’est le père Noël ou une arnaque. 

Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## ibabar (6 Octobre 2017)

lastnero a dit:


> Mais juste une info: l'iphone 6s est un téléphone qui à deux ans. Certes toujours performant. Mais un téléphone qui a maintenant 2 ans vaut-il réellement ce prix la ?


Tu es qui pour juger et jauger de la valeur d'un produit?
Il ne vaut pas son prix, il EST à son prix. Ton libre arbitre de consommateur est de l'acheter ou pas.

_Plusieurs cas de figure:_
_ Tu veux un iPhone 6s mais ça t'embête de payer ce prix que tu estimes trop élevé pour un produit de 2 ans _(c'est sûr qu'Apple c'est pas Samsung... le coréen a tellement confiance en ses produits qu'il baisse de moitié le prix de ses flagship 6 mois après la sortie...)_.
Tu peux très bien te tourner vers le reconditionné ou l'occasion.
_ Tu veux un iPhone 7, 8 ou X mais tu n'as le budget, et donc tu estimes que le gap de prix entre un 6s et les plus récents n'est pas suffisant.
Pas de solution à part soit faire l'effort d'acheter plus haut de gamme en estimant que le produit va moins se dévaluer avec le temps _(clairement je pense que c'est le cas entre un 7 qui tiendra bien plus de temps qu'un 6s, plus que l'année qui les sépare)_; soit se reporter sur un produit mieux "placé" en prix (iPhone 6 où on peut faire de super affaires sur des neufs ou reconditionnés, ou encore iPhone SE).
_ Tu compare avec le monde Android, mais on le répète, on compare des choux et des carottes.
Un 6s Plus 128Go est à 749€ sur le site Apple tandis qu'un One Plus 5 128Go _(qui serait plus proche d'un 7 que d'un 6s niveau technologies)_ est à 559€ sur le site officiel (et le 64Go se trouve en promo à 396€). Les 2 sont des smartphones mais avec un système d'exploitation différent: c'est comme de dire que Tesla est cher comparé à des hauts de gamme allemands, mais on compare de l'électrique à du thermique (au mieux de l'hybride), pourtant les 2 sont des voitures permettant de se déplacer...
Rien ne t'empêche d'acheter un Android comme 80% des gens. L'iPhone 6s supporte iOS11 depuis le 19 septembre quand la plupart des Android même récents, même flagship doivent attendre de nombreux mois avant d'avoir Oreo. C'est un choix, c'est une philosophie, ça a un coût.


----------



## Macounette (6 Octobre 2017)

J'ai un 6S Plus depuis environ 2 ans. Il fonctionne très bien, même maintenant sous iOS 11. Il tiendra encore 1 an au moins, sans trop de problèmes, jusqu'à iOS 12. Si tu souhaites garder ton iPhone au-delà de 2 ans, alors je te conseille un modèle le plus récent possible. Le 6S Plus tiendra sans doute très bien la route mais vieillira plus vite qu'un 7 Plus, qui est une année plus jeune.


----------



## effoworld (10 Octobre 2017)

L iPhone 7 Plus pour le budget ou l iphone 8 plus si tu as un budget qui te correspond !
De mon côté je suis sur le 6s que je vais donner à ma compagne et je voulais en plus grand écran piur regarder les films ou trier les photos quand je suis en transport en commun ! 
J hésite entre le 7 et 8 à cause de la qualité photo de la 8 Plus qui fait un joli bond vu de tests ...


----------



## Macounette (10 Octobre 2017)

effoworld a dit:


> J hésite entre le 7 et 8 à cause de la qualité photo de la 8 Plus qui fait un joli bond vu de tests ...


Honnêtement, je pense qu'entre 7 et 8 la différence ne sera pas très marquée, il n'y a qu'à voir les tests... par contre, cela se remarquera entre 6s et 8, ça c'est sûr...


----------



## ibabar (10 Octobre 2017)

effoworld a dit:


> J hésite entre le 7 et 8 à cause de la qualité photo de la 8 Plus qui fait un joli bond vu de tests ...





Macounette a dit:


> Honnêtement, je pense qu'entre 7 et 8 la différence ne sera pas très marquée, il n'y a qu'à voir les tests... par contre, cela se remarquera entre 6s et 8, ça c'est sûr...


Je ne pense pas...
Quand je suis passé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à mon iPhone 7 Plus, les différences ressenties étaient plus que subtiles. Je pense qu'entre le 7 Plus et le 8 Plus, il en est de même.

Si on se concentre en mettant côte à côte des images, on peut déceler des nuances... j'aimerais juste qu'on y adjoigne une 3ème image provenant d'un appareil photo à capteur 1" _(ce qui est relativement petit, plus petit qu'un micro-4/3, plus petit qu'un APS-C, plus petit qu'un full-frame) _et on verra que tous les iPhone font de la bouillie en basse lumière 
C'est un bon bloc-notes en plein jour, mais ça se gâte en intérieur (même bien éclairé) et en soirée, c'est complètement inutile.

La seule différence notable du double capteur de l'iPhone 7 est le mode Portrait et son faux bokeh qui est bluffant quand la lumière (du jour) est suffisante.
La nouvelle évolution de l'iPhone 8 Plus se fait au niveau logiciel avec ce mode Portrait étendu avec des effets studios. Ce sera chouette comme le mode Portrait du 7 Plus. Est-ce que ça justifie l'upgrade? Je ne pense pas... À refaire je ne prendrais sans doute pas le 7 Plus_ (je voulais passer sur un 4.7" et j'ai recraqué pour le Plus en raison de ce double module photo, mais la focale de 56mm est inutilisable 90% du temps, hors ce mode Portrait).
_
J'en arrive d'ailleurs à penser que la voie suivie par Huawei (le second capteur à la même longueur focale mais N&B, ce qui permet en cumulant les 2 d'avoir une image finale plus piquée, plus contrastée). J'espérais qu'Apple aille plus loin que ce simple mode Portrait pour nous offrir une correction logicielle du bruit numérique par triangulation des 2 objectifs... que nenni


----------



## effoworld (11 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Je ne pense pas...
> Quand je suis passé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à mon iPhone 7 Plus, les différences ressenties étaient plus que subtiles. Je pense qu'entre le 7 Plus et le 8 Plus, il en est de même.
> 
> Si on se concentre en mettant côte à côte des images, on peut déceler des nuances... j'aimerais juste qu'on y adjoigne une 3ème image provenant d'un appareil photo à capteur 1" _(ce qui est relativement petit, plus petit qu'un micro-4/3, plus petit qu'un APS-C, plus petit qu'un full-frame) _et on verra que tous les iPhone font de la bouillie en basse lumière
> ...



Merci ! J utilise toujours mon petit appareil reflex à focale fixe ! 
Mais des fois j en prends pas 
et j utilise mon iPhone 6S par exemple dans les soirées avec les amis ou famille ou même des moment d instant de vie de mes enfants 
Mais j aurai aimé améliorer mes instants avec le joli bokeh !
Mais je pense que ces comparatifs sont minimes entre les 2 je pense plus me prendre vers le 7 Plus au prix plus abordable 
Merci de ta réponse


----------



## ibabar (11 Octobre 2017)

effoworld a dit:


> et j utilise mon iPhone 6S par exemple dans les soirées avec les amis ou famille ou même des moment d instant de vie de mes enfants
> Mais j aurai aimé améliorer mes instants avec le joli bokeh !


L’iPhone 7 Plus (et probablement le 8 Plus) est presque inexploitable dans ces conditions (soirée en faible luminosité mais il patine aussi en intérieur malgré un éclairage artificiel « fort »), je parle bien entendu de l’objectif « télé » de 56mm en mode Portrait.
Cela est lié à une ouverture nettement moins grande que le « grand-angle » mais aussi au fait qu’il ne soit pas stabilisé.
De cela découle un temps de pose souvent très long (avec un sujet qui bouge car pense que le shoot est fini) et surtout une bouillie de bruit numérique.

C’est en revanche bluffant avec une « belle » lumière où clairement ça donne le change à un objectif très ouvert de reflex (bon après faut pas être trop exigeant en terme de piqué).


----------



## Macounette (11 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> La nouvelle évolution de l'iPhone 8 Plus se fait au niveau logiciel avec ce mode Portrait étendu avec des effets studios.


C'est juste, tu as raison. J'avais oublié les effets studio du mode portrait étendu, je pensais que cela faisait partie d'iOS 11 (sur les 7 Plus et 8 Plus) et non pas spécifique au 8 Plus...

Par contre, vu la qualité assez désastreuse du 6s Plus en basse lumière, je pense (sans l'avoir vraiment essayé) qu'il y a des réelles améliorations à attendre à ce niveau-là sur le 8 Plus... (tout en restant bien entendu dans le cadre résultant des contraintes d'un tel type d'appareil...)


----------



## ibabar (11 Octobre 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> J'avais oublié les effets studio du mode portrait étendu, je pensais que cela faisait partie d'iOS 11 (sur les 7 Plus et 8 Plus) et non pas spécifique au 8 Plus...


Heureusement non, il ne resterait plus beaucoup de motivations d’achat pour le 8, hormis la recharge par induction 
Je ne sais pas si c’est un positionnement marketing d’Apple ou s’il faut réellement la puce A11 Bionic pour de tels calculs?



Macounette a dit:


> Par contre, vu la qualité assez désastreuse du 6s Plus en basse lumière, je pense qu'il y a des réelles améliorations à attendre à ce niveau-là sur le 8 Plus...


J’aimerais partager ton optimisme mais de mon expérience du passage du 6 Plus au 7 Plus, je n’ai pas été subjugué par le bond qualitatif...

Si tu t’intéresses à la photo, tu sais que la contrainte majeure c’est la taille du capteur or dans les smartphones, ça reste ridicule (et pour cause vu le form factor: un capteur plus grand nécessiterait un tirage plus long, c’est à dire une épaisseur bien plus grande pour loger ce tirage).
L’astuce est de jouer sur l’ouverture (un peu amélioré sur le télé du 8 Plus) et/ou sur la montée en ISO et donc la stabilisation (amélioré aussi puisque le télé du 7 Plus ne l’était pas).
Pas sûr que ça suffise, d’où ma réflexion sur le double capteur Huawei en comparaison. Il y a beaucoup à faire niveau logiciel pour nettoyer ce bruit en basse lumière, et Apple n’a pas bossé là-dessus alors qu’elle en a l’est moyens (comme elle nous l’a prouvé sur ces modes Portrait).


----------

